# Small Howler



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

This howler is only 6&1/2" long when measured in a straight line, and is 2&1/8" wide across front of barrel. Not the loudest howler I have ever made, but loud enough for most of your calling. It has very good younger coyote yips, howls, and Ki-yi's.

30.00 shipped anywhere in the U.S.A.


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

Sorry guys, I attached the wrong link. I will try again


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Another beautiful looking call.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

very nice Rich.....


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Looks great!


----------

